# Posters of Trains



## Ellenshar (Jan 25, 2009)

In getting ready for the train show this weekend, my father found a collection of train posters. I researched the painter, W.L. Lowther, and found him in Ontario. I took a chance and called him (yep, I sure did). Very nice, interesting guy. Loved trains as a kid and took up painting them. He said the posters my father has were done by him in the 70's. He became so well known for the detail on this train paintings, that in the 1980's trucking companies started commissioning him to paint pictures of their trucks. If you look up "Lance Lowther"-trucks- you can find a couple of sites about him (although all about trucks, nothing about his train pictures). He is sending me a limited edition of his recent painting of a 1955 train (which I am paying for).

I have asked you guys for so much help over the last month, thought I would just give you something to look at. Don't know if you are into posters, but the ones my father has are incredible - all done by this painter.

Here are two of them for your enjoyment (I hope).


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Nice pics, thanks.


----------



## stationmaster (Dec 7, 2008)

Outstanding. Thank you.

Bob


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

Look at those beauties! You do not see anything that majestic today


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

looking at those posters makes me want to step back from the track so that I do not get hit.

Thanks for posting them.


----------

